# saçaricar



## ceciliaines

hola amigos alguien sabe la traducción de sassaricar al español?
graxxxias
c


----------



## Vanda

Para ajudar os amigos:
saçaricar (informal) =  dançar ou andar sacudindo o corpo; rebolar(-se), saracotear(-se), /    divertir-se muito; folgar


----------



## MOC

Vanda, segundo o dicionário que tenho aqui, "sassaricar" também é válido.


----------



## Outsider

Na novela da Globo, escreviam a palavra com "ss".


----------



## edupa

Vanda said:


> Para ajudar os amigos:
> saçaricar (informal) = dançar ou andar sacudindo o corpo; rebolar(-se), saracotear(-se), / divertir-se muito; folgar


 

Além disso tudo, acho que significa muito também 'pular', 'ir de um lugar a outro'

"Também não sou político e pouco me importa se esta ou aquela pessoa *fica sassaricando* no poder, de partido em partido ou de administração em administração..."

"Em vez de jogar sério, o atacante *fica sassaricando* entre os zagueiros e não produz nada..."

"Sumida desde a gravidez do filho Axil, de 7 meses, a top Shirley Mallmann *saçaricou* por São Paulo na semana passada."


Além de 'brincar', com uma forte conotação sexual:

"Isso é que dá passar a vida *saçaricando*. Ao completar 60 anos no sábado 26, Mick Jagger confundiu a imprensa do mundo inteiro ao aparecer acompanhado de uma morena. Os fotógrafos pensaram se tratar de Luciana Gimenez, mas o líder dos Rolling Stones nem se preocupou em explicar. Na verdade, a mulher misteriosa era a estilista americana L’Wren Scott, uma das mais requisitadas de Hollywood."


----------



## Vanda

Sim, todos nós sabemos como é no português, mas até agora ninguém ainda se saiu com a correspondente em espanhol, que é a pergunta inicial! 
Sassaricando, saçaricando = ?


----------



## nusa

Acho que pode ser balançar ou menear, como cuando uma mulher menea as cadeiras (ancas) ao andar ou dançar.

Aquí se oye decir:"mira como se menea esa chica" (cuando la chica está bailando) o "mira que meneito lleva esa chica" (cuando la chica vá andando moviendo las caderas)

Eu não sei se saçaricar é isto, ou se esta procurando uma palavra concreta.


----------



## Tomby

Segundo um Dicionário de Expressões portuguesas que tenho em casa diz que "sassaricar" ou "saçaricar" é menear o corpo na dança como quem peneira. 
Se não me engano, em espanhol, pode ser "*bambolear*". Mover com desenvoltura e graça o corpo. 
Também, quando, por exemplo, uma pessoa muda muitas vezes de trabalho ou se movimenta constantemente. Vaguear por um lugar e por outro.


----------



## absurdita

Quizá otra opción podría ser *zarandear*.

Como dice el diccionario de este foro:

_zarandear 
tr. Mover una persona o cosa de un lado para otro, agitar:
deja de zarandear al niño, que lo vas a marear. 
Cribar, colar. También prnl. 
prnl. amer. Contonearse._


Habría que ver cómo traducir las otras acepciones, las de "divertirse".

En lunfardo, con una fuerte connotación sexual, quizá podría ser "yirar" (en principio: "yirar" es lo que hace "un yiro", una prostituta o "mujer licenciosa en sus hábitos amorosos", digamos... pero se usa también para _estar mucho de parranda_, _de juerga_, _de fiesta en fiesta, de un lado a otro_... quizá como "brincar" en portugués, ¿no? en otro _thread_ lo analizaban...).

Sino también podría ser "parrandear" ("irse de parranda", "irse de fiesta").


P.S.: la "y" de "yiro" se pronuncia -más o menos- como la "ch" de "chuva" en portugués o la "sh" de "show" en inglés.


----------



## bluboi

acho que aqui no Mexico o mais próximo e falar de "andar de pata de perro". Tambem concordo com o sinônimo que a Vanda da: *revolotear. *
E me lembro duma alabança que eu cantara, que diz *remolineando.*


----------



## asmborges

Eu escreveria como na novela da Globo, "Sassaricando", com "SS", inclusive fica mais bonito que com Ç.

Em espanhol acho que a definição mais próxima é "*mariposear*". 

*1. *intr. Dicho especialmente de un hombre: En materia de amores, variar con frecuencia de aficiones y caprichos.


*2. *intr. Andar o vagar insistentemente alrededor de alguien, procurando el trato o la conversación con él.

Só um comentário, para ver o que os meus colegas brasileiros acham, nunca vi o verbo "sassaricar" como se fosse um movimento do corpo, como "rebolar" por exemplo. Sempre vi sendo utilizado como uma ação, de ir de um lugar a outro, flertando, mexendo, brincando, paquerando....


----------



## olivinha

Por incrível que pareça, as duas edições do Aurélio que eu tenho não reconhecem sa*ss*aricar, mas só sa*ç*aricar. Assim que parece que as duas formas são válidas: segundo o Aurélio (sa*ç*aricar), e segundo a Globo e o dicionário do MOC (sa*ss*aricar).

Saçaricar como rebolar tb nunca vi usado, mas o Aurélio tb reconhece este signicado:
1. Balançar o corpo, dançando ou andando; rebolar(-se), saracotear(-se). 2. Divertir-se à larga; folgar. 

Aliás, além de saçaricar, também temos o saçarico:
"Quem não tem seu saçarico, / Saçarica mesmo só" (Luís Antônio, Oldemar Magalhães e Zé Mário, na marcha Saçaricando). 

O


----------



## Vanda

Eu tinha deixado pra lá, mas o pessoal fez tanto rebu com o sassaricar com ss ou ç, que resolvi botar o dedinho de novo.  Quando mudei para saçaricar com ç , não era nem que eu não soubesse que podia ser com com ss nem que estivesse errada a forma escolhida pelo autor do tópico, foi simplesmente porque, se a pessoa der entrada com ss, não obterá resultados - no Aurélio - e quanto ao Houaiss, a pessoa será encaminhada para saçaricar. Já que a Olie mencionou o fato...

E para acrescentar mais ao significado, sassaricar tem uma conotação maliciosa também. Sobre a etimologia: 


> há quem a remonte ao v. _sassar_ 'peneirar' + suf. freqüentativo _-icar_, o que faz sentido parcial, já que _sassar_ é antigo, ...; se se obtiver doc. que de fato os possa aproximar, talvez venha a justificar-se, nesse caso, a grafia _sassaricar_; a grafia _saçaricar_ postula um brasileirismo, de raro uso (em Catulo da Paixão Cearense, p.ex.), tornado corrente a partir da marchinha carnavalesca de 1952, _Saçaricando_, ...


 Houaiss.


----------



## edupa

asmborges said:


> Só um comentário, para ver o que os meus colegas brasileiros acham, nunca vi o verbo "sassaricar" como se fosse um movimento do corpo, como "rebolar" por exemplo. Sempre vi sendo utilizado como uma ação, de ir de um lugar a outro, flertando, mexendo, brincando, paquerando....


 

Concordo plenamente! 

Abraços!


----------

